# cooking oil makes your bands last longer



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

i have fond that by soaking your bands in cooking oil will make them last a lot longer then baby powder will has anyone ever tried this before


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Cooking oil? Interesting....


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea but that just sounds messy.


----------



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

If you mean vegetable oil (s) and if you mean latex based rubber

then, sorry, according to this chart very unlikely :

POOR resistance to Vegetable oils and also animal fats ...

http://www.unisafegloves.com/index.php/chemical-resistance-guide

I can attest for linseed oil (damages badly latex based theraband)

:question: :question: :question:


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

Sunchierefram said:


> Cooking oil? Interesting...


i use Chain bands end i use-to use baby powder and after 80 shots won of my Chain band loops wood brake every 10 shots now i use cooking oil end iv shot will over a 100 shots and my bands still haven't broke yet


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Google "Is cooking oil bad for Latex" See what you come up with. Not a good idea at all.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

wolf98 said:


> Sunchierefram said:
> 
> 
> > Cooking oil? Interesting...
> ...


That might make sense with chains. Lubrication where the bands join. Friction causes breakage there.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Rubber is cheep not worth going through this trouble IMO.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

reset said:


> Google "Is cooking oil bad for Latex" See what you come up with. Not a good idea at all.


interesting i Google it and it is bad for latex but what about chain bands


----------



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

wolf98 said:


> reset said:
> 
> 
> > Google "Is cooking oil bad for Latex" See what you come up with. Not a good idea at all.
> ...


If they are latex (or contain some) - bad idea !

check this article - very important !

Why Can Oil Based Lubricants Not Be Used With Latex Condoms?

http://101.lubezilla.com/featured-stories/why-can-oil-based-lubricants-not-be-used-with-latex-condoms/


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

WATERLOGIC said:


> wolf98 said:
> 
> 
> > reset said:
> ...


hmm bands do contain latex but why is it win i put oil on them they last longer


----------



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

wolf98 said:


> WATERLOGIC said:
> 
> 
> > wolf98 said:
> ...


Most probably they are from synthetic rubber (no latex !!!)

"Nitrile rubber is more resistant than natural rubber to oils and acids, but has inferior strength and flexibility. Nitrile gloves are nonetheless three times more puncture-resistant than natural rubber gloves." ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nitrile_rubber )

Also LEGO Technics use nitrile tubes for their hydraulic system - but believe me they are useless for slingshots.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Just spend a few dollars buy aero space protective 303..it is like 12 bucks for a container of wipes..Check our E-bay

Best thing you can do for long live of any rubber type products..Money well worth spending~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> Just spend a few dollars buy aero space protective 303..it is like 12 bucks for a container of wipes..Check our E-bay
> 
> Best thing you can do for long live of any rubber type products..Money well worth spending~AKA Oldmiser


Yes - this stuff is very good against UV radiation - which kills latex bands and tubes (especially the yellow ones, black ones have already UV protection partly built in)


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> Just spend a few dollars buy aero space protective 303..it is like 12 bucks for a container of wipes..Check our E-bay
> 
> Best thing you can do for long live of any rubber type products..Money well worth spending~AKA Oldmiser


i will definitely check it out thanks


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

You may change your chained rubber bands for 105's and shoot over 500 times wihtout problem (Cheap and easy)

http://oldpeddler.com/biombos/

Cheers


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

wolf98 said:


> Sunchierefram said:
> 
> 
> > Cooking oil? Interesting...
> ...


probably abrasion damage from either the projectile or the bands rubbing together.

I used to have the same problem.

I just made my chains over-long.


----------



## Connor mcfries (Jan 21, 2019)

Do you guys think corn starch can work just as good as talc


----------

